# Topped gum tree removal | big spar



## Ekka (Nov 1, 2007)

Just taking care of business.

Chipped everything, kanga'd it out.

Try to sweep off the debri on the roof, was already there but didn't come off!

Around 5 mins and 25mb WMV

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/tallowood.wmv


----------



## woodchuck361 (Nov 1, 2007)

Good show!! Well done...


----------



## Magnum783 (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice work ekka I have been waiting quite some time for a good ekka video thanks for curing my crave. Keep up the good work in the land down under.
Jared


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 1, 2007)

Ekka 

First off...great video as always...

not questioning your method, but do you think a snipe on the face would have worked instead of rope tied above the face and below???

I understand the rope is a safer method, but would a snipe, or a humbolt do the same???


----------



## Ekka (Nov 1, 2007)

Hard to see in the video but it was back leaning toward the house.

Had to keep cutting the hinge narrow plus we had 3:1 on it with Kanga and was still a challenge.

Just bloody heavy!

That wood is up there with black oak for weight, around 1100kg+ per m3.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 1, 2007)

Ekka said:


> Hard to see in the video but it was back leaning toward the house.
> 
> Had to keep cutting the hinge narrow plus we had 3:1 on it with Kanga and was still a challenge.
> 
> ...



Ok...this now makes much more since...i didnt no they were that damn heavy. but ya i saw the 3:1 on the Kanga...and wondered if it was a leaner. 

But hey like Tree Co said "taking care of business!"

Nice job.


----------



## Ekka (Nov 2, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> rope tied above the face and below???



Oh sorry, the rope below was for butt retention. We were on a slight hill and I suspected the log could slide forward like a battering ram and take the retaining wall out.

So used some cheap chit rope quadrupled and tied the butt with a tad of slack, in slow mode you can see it did it's job.

It took us around 2 hours to cut that log up and chip it. We had 66's running on it and even quartered in some spots didn't go in the chipper, so some shaving went on in the feed tray.

Then stump ground the entire area, almost 2 hours of grinding that whole area to the retaining wall and house as was full of roots and stumps. Big job.


----------



## Dadatwins (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice work, I would prefer to use plastic wedges on that base cut, much easier on the chain saw in case of a nick, IMHO.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 2, 2007)

Ekka said:


> Oh sorry, the rope below was for butt retention. We were on a slight hill and I suspected the log could slide forward like a battering ram and take the retaining wall out.
> 
> So used some cheap chit rope quadrupled and tied the butt with a tad of slack, in slow mode you can see it did it's job.
> 
> ...



Wow ya that is solid...what is the dbh on that bad boy???

Nice job. 

I do agree i like the plastic wedges...in case of kick back...much, much easier on the old chain.


----------



## JoeCanuck (Nov 3, 2007)

Another cool video. Thanks.  

(Nice Canadian touch with the BTO soundtrack)

Joe


----------

